# Dlink DI-624 in bridge mode



## 220volt (Jan 3, 2006)

Does anybody knows how to set Dlink DI-624 in bridge mode (acts just like access point).
I am getting a Fortinet unit to act as a firewall and do NAT and other stuff so i need to set my dlink to act ac a bridge so i can still use its 4 port switch and wireless.

Thanks in advance


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If the router has a bridge mode the User Guide should describe how to configure it.

To configure it as a switch and/or wireless access point follow JohnWill's procedure, as quoted below (the D-Link would be the secondary).
---------------------------------------------------------
Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

It is not a bridge. You are just dumbing it down to make it work as a switch. Login to your DI-624. Turn off the DHCP server. Give it a lan ip address that is on the same subnet as your new router. Connect a cable to the switch ports on both units. Do not use the Wan port on the DI-624. 

Why do you need this new unit. The D-link should suffice for NAT/Firewall protection.


----------



## 220volt (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks guys. i will try your ways. I thought there would be a button on a dlink that says set as AP or bridge but there wasn't.



> Why do you need this new unit. The D-link should suffice for NAT/Firewall protection.


It is connected with my work, and I am testing new unit. I get it at less then half price.
This thing will do anything from anti virus, spam, firewall, Intrusion Prevention, logging, web filtering, ad blocks, nat, firewall, policy routing, ipsec, ssl vpn's and much more. It is truly powerful unit.


----------



## beefcake (Feb 14, 2007)

Subj.

I've been trying to get this to work for a couple of weeks now, finally I assigned the LAN address to an address outside of the DHCP in the upstream router, plugged in LAN PORT to LAN PORT, and Whammo, sure works purdy now.

Thanks for the Ideas guys!

-CaKe


----------

